# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  ग्रीन आगरा क्लीन आगरा

## kajal pandey

* जी हा दोस्तों कभी मौका मिले तो आगरा जरुर जाये  फ़िलहाल आइये जानते है कुछ आगरा के बारे मे* :salut:

----------


## kajal pandey

*आगरा एक ऐतिहासिक नगर है, जिसके प्रमाण यह अपने चारों ओर समेटे हुए है। इतिहास मे पहला ज़िक्र आगरा का महाभारत के समय से माना जाता है, जब इसे अग्रबाण या अग्रवन के नाम से संबोधित किया जाता था। कहते हैं कि पहले यह नगर आयॅग्रह के नाम से भी जाना जाता था । तौलमी पहला ज्ञात व्यक्ति था जिसने इसे आगरा नाम से संबोधित किया।

आगरा शहर को सिकंदर लोदी ने सन् 1506 ई. में बसाया था। आगरा मुगल साम्राजय की चहेती जगह थी। आगरा 1526 से 1658 तक मुग़ल साम्राज्य की राजधानी रहा। आज भी आगरा मुग़लकालीन इमारतों जैसे - ताज महल, लाल किला, फ़तेहपुर सीकरी आदि की वजह से एक विख्यात पर्यटन-स्थल है। ये तीनों इमारतें यूनेस्को विश्व धरोहर स्थल की सुची में शामिल हैं। बाबर (मुग़ल साम्राज्य का जनक) ने यहाँ चौकोर (आयताकार एवं वर्गाकार) बाग़ों का निर्माण कराया।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आगरा जिले में २२ तहसीलें हैं।

अछनेरा
अज़ीज़पुर
आगरा
एतमादपुर
किरौली
खंडवा
खंदोली
खैरागढ़
जगनेर
जैतपुर कलां
तनटपुर
नैनना जट
पिनहट
रुनकता
फतेहपुर सीकरी
फ़तेहाबाद
बरोली अहीर
बाह
बिचपुरी
सरोखीपुरा
शम्साबाद
सैयां
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आगरा में हस्तशिल्प बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध है। यहाँ संगमरमर के पत्थरों पर सुंदर आकृतियाँ उकेरी गई हैं। गहने, तोहफे एवं अन्य चीजों को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए कुछ विशेष प्रकार के बॉक्स बनाए जाते हैं। जरदोजी से बनाए गए कपड़े पर्यटकों के मध्य बहुत ही लोकप्रिय हैं। सदर बाजार, किनारी बाजार, राजा-की-मंडी में विभिन्न प्रकार की आकर्षक और मनोहारी चीजें देखी जा सकती हैं।

मिठाइयों में आगरा के पेठे एवं गजक बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध हैं। तिल एवं गुड़ से बनाई गई मिठाइयाँ बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट होती हैं।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आइये सबसे पहले बात करते है ..........जी हा बिलकुल सही  समझा आपने*

----------


## kajal pandey

*ताज महल (उच्चारण सहायता /tɑʒ mə'hɑl/) (फारसी: تاج محل, अँग्रेजी़: Taj Mahal) भारत के आगरा शहर में स्थित एक मक़बरा है। इसका निर्माण मुगल सम्राट शाहजहाँ ने, अपनी पत्नी मुमताज महल की याद में करवाया था।

ताज महल मुगल वास्तुकला का उत्कृष्ट नमूना है। इसकी वास्तु शैली फारसी, तुर्क, भारतीय एवं इस्लामिक वास्तुकला के घटकों का अनोखा सम्मिलन है। सन् 1983 में, ताज महल युनेस्को विश्व धरोहर स्थल बना। इसके साथ ही इसे विश्व धरोहर के सर्वत्र प्रशंसित, अत्युत्तम मानवी कृतियों में से एक बताया गया। ताजमहल को भारत की इस्लामी कला का रत्न भी घोषित किया गया है।

इसका श्वेत गुम्बद एवं टाइल आकार मेंसंगमर्मर से ढंका[१] केन्द्रीय मकबरा अपनी वास्तु श्रेष्ठता में सौन्दर्य के संयोजन का परिचय देते हैं। ताजमहल इमारत समूह की संरचना की खास बात है, कि यह पूर्णतया सममितीय है। यह सन 1648 के लगभग पूर्ण निर्मित हुआ था। उस्ताद अहमद लाहौरी को प्रायः इसका प्रधान रूपांकनकर्ता माना जाता है।*

----------


## kajal pandey

ताज महल का केन्द्र बिंदु है, एक वर्गाकार नींव आधार पर बना श्वेत संगमर्मर का मकबरा। यह एक सममितीय इमारत है, जिसमें एक ईवान यानि अतीव विशाल वक्राकार (मेहराब रूपी) द्वार है। इस इमारत के ऊपर एक वृहत गुम्बद सुशोभित है। अधिकतर मुगल मकबरों जैसे, इसके मूल अवयव फारसी उद्गम से हैं।

----------


## kajal pandey

*इसका मूल-आधार एक विशाल बहु-कक्षीय संरचना है। यह प्रधान कक्ष घनाकार है, जिसका प्रत्येक किनारा 55 मीटर है (देखें: तल मानचित्र, दांये)। लम्बे किनारों पर एक भारी-भरकम पिश्ताक, या मेहराबाकार छत वाले कक्ष द्वार हैं। यह ऊपर बने मेहराब वाले छज्जे से सम्मिलित है।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*ताजमहल के मुख्य मेहराब के दोनों ओर, एक के ऊपर दूसरा शैली में, दोनों ओर दो-दो अतिरिक्त पिश्ताक़ बने हैं। इसी शैली में, कक्ष के चारों किनारों पर दो-दो पिश्ताक (एक के ऊपर दूसरा) बने हैं।
ताज के चट्टा लगे पिश्ताक, चारों कोनों में भी कर्णरेखा के समानांतर फलकों पर बने हैं।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मुख्य मेहराब के दोनों ओर, एक के ऊपर दूसरा शैली में, दोनों ओर दो-दो अतिरिक्त पिश्ताक़ बने हैं। इसी शैली में, कक्ष के चारों किनारों पर दो-दो पिश्ताक (एक के ऊपर दूसरा) बने हैं। यह रचना इमारत के प्रत्येक ओर पूर्णतया सममितीय है, जो कि इस इमारत को वर्ग के बजाय अष्टकोण बनाती है, परंतु कोने के चारों भुजाएं बाकी चार किनारों से काफी छोटी होने के कारण, इसे वर्गाकार कहना ही उचित होगा। मकबरे के चारों ओर चार मीनारें मूल आधार चौकी के चारों कोनों में, इमारत के दृश्य को एक चौखटे में बांधती प्रतीत होती हैं। मुख्य कक्ष में मुमताज महल एवं शाहजहाँ की नकली कब्रें हैं। ये खूब अलंकृत हैं, एवं इनकी असल निचले तल पर स्थित है।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*और हा दोस्तों इस्सी मे एक मिटटी की कब्र भी है ,उसे जरुर देखिएगा ,,,,पर हा जरा samhal के अगर कोई guide  साथ हो तो अच्छा होगा ,,,,,थोडा डर लगता है वहा*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *और हा दोस्तों इस्सी मे एक मिटटी की कब्र भी है ,उसे जरुर देखिएगा ,,,,पर हा जरा samhal के अगर कोई guide साथ हो तो अच्छा होगा ,,,,,थोडा डर लगता है वहा*


arey हा guide से पैसे पहले ही तय कर लेना नहीं तो बाद मे मनमाना पैसा मांगते है सब

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

*आगरा किले में स्थित जहांगीर महल का निर्माण अकबर ने कराया था। आगरा किले में यह सबसे बड़ा आवासीय भवन है। इस भवन में हिन्दू और एशियाई वास्तुकला का बेहतरीन मिश्रण देखने को मिलता है।*

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

*सम्राज्ञी नूरजहां ने अपने पिता की स्मृति में आगरा में एतमादुद्दौला का मकबरा बनवाया था। यह उसके पिता घियास-उद-दीन बेग़, जो जहांगीर के दरबार में मंत्री भी थे, की याद में बनवाया गया था। मुगल काल के अन्य मकबरों से अपेक्षाकृत छोटा होने से, इसे कई बार श्रंगारदान भी कहा जाता है। यहां के बाग, पीट्रा ड्यूरा पच्चीकारी, व कई घटक ताजमहल से मिलते हुए हैं।
इतिमद-उद-दौला का मकबरा नूरजहां के पिता मिर्जा गियास बेग को समर्पित है। इतिमद-उद-दौला उनकी उपाधि थी। यमुना नदी के किनारे स्थित इस मकबरे का निर्माण 1625 ईसवी में किया गया था। बेबी ताज के नाम से मशहूर इस मकबरे की कई चीजें ऐसी हैं जिन्*हें बाद में ताजमहल बनाते समय अपनाया गया था। लोगों का कहना है कि कई जगह यहां की नक्*काशी ताजमहल से भी ज्*यादा खूबसूरत लगती है। इस मकबरे एक अन्*य आकर्षण मध्*य एशियाई शैली में बना इसका गुंबद है। यहां के बगीचे और रास्*ते इसकी सुंदरता को और भी बढ़ाते हैं।
यह मकबरा भारत में बना पहला मकबरा है जो पूरी तरह सफेद संगमरमर से बनाया गया था। इसकी दीवारों पर पेड़ पौधों,जानवरों और पक्षियों के चित्र उकेरे गए हैं। कहीं कहीं आदमियों के चित्रों को भी देखा जा सकता है जो एक अनोखी चीज है क्*योंकि इस्*लाम में मनुष्*य का सजावट की चीज के रूप में इस्*तेमाल करने की मनाही है। अपनी खूबसूरती के कारण यह मकबरा आभूषण बक्*से के रूप में जाना जाता है।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आगरा की जामा मस्जिद एक विशाल मस्जिद है, जो शाहजहाँ की पुत्री, शाहजा़दी जहाँआरा बेगम़ को समर्पित है। इसका निर्माण १६४८ में हुआ था, और यह अपने मीनार रहित ढाँचे तथा विषेश प्रकार के गुम्बद के लिये जानी जाती है।जामा मस्जिद का निर्माण 1571 में अकबर के शासनकाल के दौरान हुआ था। फतेहपुर सीकरी का निर्माण इसी मस्जिद के आसपास हुआ था इससे मस्जिद के महत्*व का पता चलता है। मस्जिद का बरामदा बहुत बड़ा है और इसके दोनों ओर जम्*मत खाना हॉल और जनाना रौजा हैं। जामा मस्जिद से सूफी शेख सलीम चिश्*ती की मजार पर नजर पड़ती है जो कलाकारी का अद्भुत नमूना है। पूरी जामा मस्जिद खूबसूरत नक्*काशी और रंगीन टाइलों से सजी हुई है। बुलंद दरवाजे से होते हुए जामा मस्जिद तक पहुंचा जा सकता है। इसके अलावा यहां बादशाही दरवाजा भी है। इसकी खूबसूरती भी देखते ही बनती है*

----------


## kajal pandey

[मुमताज़ महल अर्जुमंद बानो बेगम का ज्यादा प्रचलित नाम है। इनका जन्म अप्रैल 1593 में आगरा में हुआ था। इनके पिता अब्दुल हसन असफ़ ख़ान एक फारसी सज्जन थे जो नूरजहाँ के भाई थे। नूरजहाँ बाद में सम्राट जहाँगीर की बेगम बनीं। १९ वर्ष की उम्र में अर्जुमंद का निकाह शाहजहाँसे 10 मई, 1612 को हुआ। अर्जुमंद शाहजहाँ की तीसरी पत्नी थी पर शीघ्र ही वह उनकी सबसे पसंदीदा पत्नी बन गईं। उनका निधन बुरहानपुर में 17 जून, 1631 को १४वीं संतान, बेटीगौहारा बेगम को जन्म देते वक्त हुआ। उनको आगरा में ताज महल में दफनाया

संतानें

1. शहज़ादी हुरलनिसा बेग़म (30 मार्च, 1613 - 14 जून, 1616)
2. शहज़ादी (शाही राजकुमारी) जहाँनारा बेग़म ) (2 अप्रैल, 1614 - 16 सितंबर, 1681)
3. शहज़ादा (शाही राजकुमार) दारा शिकोह (30 मार्च, 1615 - 8 सितंबर, 1659)
4. शहज़ादा मोहम्मद सुल्तान शाह शुजा बहादुर (3 जुलाई, 1616 - 1660)
5. शहज़ादी रोशनआरा बेग़म (3 सितंबर, 1617 - 1671)
6. बादशाह (सम्राट) औरंगज़ेब (3 नवंबर, 1618 - 21 फरवरी, 1707)
7. शहज़ादा सुल्तान उम्मीद बख़्श (18 दिसंबर, 1619 - मार्च, 1622)
8. शहज़ादी सुरैय्या बानो बेग़म (10 जून, 1621 - 28 अप्रैल, 1628)
9. शहज़ादा सुल्तान मुराद बख़्श (8 सितंबर, 1624 - 14 दिसंबर, 1661)
10. शहज़ादा सुल्तान लुफ़्ताल्ला (4 नवंबर, 1626 - 14 मई, 1628)
11. शहज़ादा सुल्तान दौलत अफ़ज़ा (9 मई, 1628 - ?)
12. शहज़ादी हुस्नारा बेग़म (23 अप्रैल, 1630 - ?)
13. शहज़ादी गौहारा बेग़म (17 जून, 1631 - 1706)

----------


## kamesh

शानदार सूत्रों  की प्यारी श्रृंखला 

आप को बधाई नए नए ज्ञान बाटने के लिए 
:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|

----------


## kajal pandey

शेरशाह तथा सूर शासन के पश्चात 1556 ई0 से अकबर का राज्य स्थापित हो गया। अकबर के काल में इटावा का कुछ भाग आगरा सूबे में चला गया। यहां पर फौजों की टुकड़ियां तैनात कर दी गयीं। इटावा के गवर्नर अली कुलीखां को तथा जागीरदार बहादुर खां को बनाया गया। 1601 ई0 में शहजादे सलीम ने इलाहाबाद में विद्रोह कर दिया। सलीम को इटावा के चौहानों ने सहायता का आश्वासन दिया था। सलीम जब इटावा पहुंचा तब तक अकबर ने सख्त कदम उठा लिये थे, बाद में सलीम वापस इलाहाबाद लौट गया। अकबर तथा सलीम के मध्य समझौते में इटावा के चौहानों की विशेष भूमिका रही थी। औरंगजेब के पश्चात मुगल साम्राज्य का विघटन प्रारम्भ हुआ। देश के विभिन्न भागों में राजपूत एवं मुस्लम सामन्ता स्वतंत्र होने लगे। इटावा के चौहानों ने केन्द्र को राजस्व देना बन्द कर दिया और विद्रोही माने गए 1714 ई0 में मुगल बादशाह फरूखशियर ने एक बार फिर चौहानों के दमन के लिये एक सेना भेजी लेकिन यह दमन भी कालजयी नहीं हुआ।

----------


## kajal pandey

..............................

----------


## Amigo.

एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई दिया जी कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 1

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 2

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 3

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 4

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 5

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 6

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 7

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 8

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 9

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 10

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 11

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 12

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 13

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 14

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 15

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 16

----------


## umabua

दीदार-ए-ताज 17

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## abcl42

अति उत्तम, धन्यवाद

----------


## bhagatsingh

थैंक्स , जो आपने आगरा के विषय में अनमोल जानकारी देने की कृपया की

----------


## bhagatsingh

इसी प्रकार आप या कोई अन्य यदि भारत के अन्य स्मारकों के विषय में भी जानकारी मुहैय्या कराये तो आपके सूत्र में चार चाँद लग जाए

----------

